# Bi colored horns



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The last couple of years we have started to get bi colored corns. Last year we had a butcher kick we waited till after deer season ended to butcher. The reason we kept him so long was to watch his horn development. In 20 years we have never seen anyone, let alone our own goats with black and white horns. It was just one of the horns and it was perfected split right down the middle from front to back. Black on one side and "white" on the other. We keep his skull and it is in the process of being cleaned by the bugs.

Now this year about a weeks ago I am looking at one of my doe two boys to see if they will qualify for our pack prospect program. I get my hands on one of the boys, a mostly white but very splashy colored kid and I notice that both of his horns are bi colored! Off the top of my head I want to say the color split this time on both horns runs left to right. The horns are maybe an inch tall as he is only 3 weeks old. So I decide to take closer looks at the butcher kids and end up finding yet another kid with a single bi colored horn.

We have had some fantastic colored goats in the past but this last breeding season we used 2 new year old bucklings. One a top pedigreed from another breeder, which is colored like a Ober but lighter and the other is a super flashy boy with a large white bald face who has thrown fabulous color in nearly all of his kids. I havent checked the paper work yet to see who is outta how but will do so tomorrow as I am suspecting the butcher kid last year may have been a full brother the buckline we used for breeding. And the 2 kids this year may be from that breeder buck. If so then ill kinda have my answer.

The question is; anyone else ever have bi colored horns that are perfectly half and half? OR any bi coloring at all? After 20 year of breeding when something new pops up, its kinda fascinating but I dont wanna be ewing and ahing over something that is common.

OH on a side note, went and visited a breeder friend earlier this year and one of her lamancha / alpine cross wether kids who was maybe a month old at the time, had hair on the tips of his horns! They were patches about the size of a pencil eraser on each one. It was as if the horns started to grow and instead of pushing through the scalp and leaving the hair at the bases, it got stock on the tips of his horns. Was so odd and cute at the same time. The hair was about half an inch long and curly.


----------

